# Gouge sharpening jig



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Took less than an hour to make this jig.It sharpens my spindle gouges nice and even at the right angle.Still gotta figure out how to do the bowl gouges and the others.Made with scrap wood.I know some of my stuff is amateurish but Im having fun here. LOL!Itchy


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey,fine looking job there,dang site better lookin than my 1st one,Hmmmm actually its better than the one I use now :laughing: BTW you can sharpen all your gouges on that one,gouges, roughing tools,most scrapers. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Same principal as my wolverine jig Gary. Nice job. I'm sure that it will do just fine. Easily adjustable as well. That's using your noodle. Nice new profile picture by the way. You aged quickly, yesterday you were a young man and today, well, you are, um :blink:
Great picture.
Ken


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Plans*

Itchy

If you PM me I have two files for jigs that might be used on your jig and one can be use for bowl gouges.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont think I was ever a young man!You funny guy LOL!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are two home made sharpening jigs and are related to each other.


http://www.stwt.org/brian%20clifford.pdf
http://shapewood.co.uk/Documents/sharpe1.PDF


----------

